# The Man



## Guest

Hope it's safe on the left coast.


----------



## aaronshore

The left coast is never safe.............muhahahaaaaaa!!!!!


----------



## brew1891

Is he running under power up to people while they are in the PNT? As in outside the running lanes?


----------



## JRH

> Is he running under power up to people while they are in the PNT? As in outside the running lanes?



I don't think so, no. I wasn't in the PNT on Sat. so I never saw him. It was brought up at JBs by a few people.

He ran in on Capt. Pat Murphy while he was poling clients to fish up near Orange Island.


----------



## brew1891

> Is he running under power up to people while they are in the PNT? As in outside the running lanes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so, no.  I wasn't in the PNT on Sat. so I never saw him.  It was brought up at JBs by a few people.
> 
> He ran in on Capt. Pat Murphy while he was poling clients to fish up near Orange Island.
Click to expand...

Ok...thought you were sayin the man himself may have been breaking the law...and that wouldnt be good!


----------



## tom_in_orl

[smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] Enforcement of the existing rules. I could not be happier.


----------



## JRH

> [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] Enforcement of the existing rules. I could not be happier.




[smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


Running up to someone while they're poling to fish for a safety check is a bit much, but if that's what it's gonna take to enforce all the other regulations, I'm all for it.


----------



## Tom_C

> Is he running under power up to people while they are in the PNT? As in outside the running lanes?


You can bet he wasn't poling


----------



## tom_in_orl

This guy looks to be a young motivated type. If I remember correctly there is a pole on the boat. I would not be surprised if he snuck up on a few people during the week. He probably does not have time for it on the weekends.


----------



## JRH

I don't think he had a push pole last Sat., but he did have a trolling motor. 


Oh, and he's only got a 60hp...so if you're pushing more than that you could probably out run him. [smiley=police-beating.gif] ;D


----------



## brew1891

> Oh, and he's only got a 60hp...so if you're pushing more than that you could probably out run him.


But you can't out run the radio [smiley=police2.gif] [smiley=police.gif]


----------



## JRH

The Man was out in full force again today. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


Both in the Gordon and a Boston Whaler center console. The Whaler was patrolling Slippery Creek. I saw the Gordon sitting in the river right in front of Lopez. He was getting people running in the manatee zone to the shoreline over by Clancy's place.


----------



## tom_in_orl

> The Man was out in full force again today. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]
> 
> 
> Both in the Gordon and a Boston Whaler center console. The Whaler was patrolling Slippery Creek. I saw the Gordon sitting in the river right in front of Lopez. He was getting people running in the manatee zone to the shoreline over by Clancy's place.


I can understand the Whaler in Slippery but the Gordon patrolling a manatee zone in the Intracoastal Waterway? :-/ My first reaction is wtf but then again he may have a reason like being ordered to patrol that area by his boss. Just seems like a waste. They have a boat that can go ultra skinny then they should use it to protect our fishing grounds such as enforcing the pole and troll, going after boaters who tear up the bottom, or just giving people friendly reminders when they look like they need the advice. 

I wonder if we can request the FWC and Space Coast Ranger's ticket writing stats or pull the records somehow. Worst case possibly under the freedom of information act. It would be interesting to see what they have been doing. 

It would also be interesting to know if they receive pressure from local groups or from groups like Save the Manatees to patrol certain areas. To me it would be shocking to find out that the flats were being under patrolled due to special interests.


----------



## thresher

*TANNER - do not read this thread and think "I could do that"... you're still too young to be outrunning the law.*  

He "tried" to run into a certain guide/friend who will remain nameless the other day, but he was sporting an HB (without saying much lemme just say this HB is OVER-powered) and the two took off in a chase of the skinny water boats. HB grew up on the ICW and he was blowing outta slippery creek bent for justice. The way I hear it: HB 1, Gordon 0. 
And yeah, I too believe in enforcement of regulations. 


I also know you ain't gonna catch a guy running a 90 on an HB in ANY Gordon. ;D He's just damned lucky that he knows what he's doing and that the grouper trooper wasn't close enough to get his capt's numbers. Still, would that have been a fun chase to watch or what?


----------



## JRH

Seriously?


----------



## tom_in_orl

I think it naive to assume law enforcement is not reading these forums or at least getting fed information from concerned citizens who do read it. Its only a matter of time before this kind of stuff ends up being investigated. Here is another one.

http://www.inshore-fishing.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=16408


----------



## phishphood

The MAN was out again yesterday just south of Eldora in the east channel. He checked our licenses and empty
livewell(surprise, surprise). Same guy checked me about a year ago in exactly the same spot. Been real nice both times.


----------



## Un-shore

> I think it naive to assume law enforcement is not reading these forums or at least getting fed information from concerned citizens who do read it. Its only a matter of time before this kind of stuff ends up being investigated. Here is another one.
> 
> http://www.inshore-fishing.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=16408


They have been reading...

*BAD BOYZ BAD BOYZ, WHATCHA GOWNE DOO NA? WHATCHA GOWNE DOO WHEN DE COME FO U! *


----------



## Weedy

That boat must get around or they have a few of them. There was one just like that down south in my area, funny thing. It was sitting on the trailer down here also [smiley=1-mmm.gif].


----------



## Un-shore

> That boat must get around or they have a few of them. There was one just like that down south in my area, funny thing. It was sitting on the trailer down here also  [smiley=1-mmm.gif].


It doen't really run, they just park it around various ramps to give the impression that they are watching. The crew is paid actors, I saw one of them on a "Vialis" commercial.


----------

